# Thyroid?



## RedzoneFL (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I have a question can pot be used to help under active thyroid? My wife has it, its very hard to fight off and she doesn't smoke, and wont smoke so I wasn't sure if I could make oil / make pills and administer it that way. Unless it must be smoked, what other options would she have?


----------



## Theunion (Apr 6, 2013)

Really any form of administration should help but then again i don't have any thyroid problems but i do have a close mate that smokes and he swears by it that it helps him, If your wife doesen't smoke then the best way would probably be edibles or pills, I would suggest Cheeba chews if you have access to a dispensary.


----------



## RedzoneFL (Apr 6, 2013)

Theunion said:


> Really any form of administration should help but then again i don't have any thyroid problems but i do have a close mate that smokes and he swears by it that it helps him, If your wife doesen't smoke then the best way would probably be edibles or pills, I would suggest Cheeba chews if you have access to a dispensary.


Whats the best way to turn the product into liquid?


----------



## Astral Zoom (Apr 6, 2013)

I have thyroid problems as well.. smoking does not help the actual thyroid get better as it releases hormones that im pretty sure weed has little affect on..

However, It makes my pain way more managable. I smoke and it sometimes irritates my throat. but edibles are just fine!!!


----------



## Theunion (Apr 6, 2013)

That would be a tincture and can somewhat easily be done if you know what you're doing, there are plenty recipes on RIU with some slight variations but heres a link to a pretty easy one http://ourweed.com/marijuana-alcohol-tincture-recipe/


----------



## MrDavis (May 16, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> I have thyroid problems as well.. smoking does not help the actual thyroid get better as it releases hormones that im pretty sure weed has little affect on..
> 
> However, It makes my pain way more managable. I smoke and it sometimes irritates my throat. but edibles are just fine!!!


I don't think this is true. Honestly I think I'm having issues with an overactive thyroid. I can't say hyper because I have low body temp like hypo.

I think this is why smokers are really skinny because it boosts your metabolism maybe causing your thyroid to start working more.

I'm not sure though because my girl has weight and she smokes a lot. Unless it's fatty liver.

But I know when I smoke now I get really bad tender scalp and I heard that this can be a thyroid problem.

I definitely think Cannabis can help in the situation of an under active thyroid.


----------

